# IUI Virgin



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm an IUI virgin and my OH and I have just received our consultation appointment scheduled for 13/10/11

I've been reading through all these threads and it all seems so daunting! Exciting but daunting too. There is so much advice on these threads that I feel like my head is going to explode and I'll never remember any of it!

I'd be really grateful if anyone has any experience of IUI with fertility drugs that aren't Clomid. I was put on 50mg of Clomid back in 2009 but had to stop taking it on my consultants orders. So if any of you lovely ladies on here have had IUI with other fertility drugs I'd be really interested to know what your experiences were/are. Obviously I know that everyone reacts in different ways to drugs, but I'd just like to know what possible things to expect 

My history is unexplained infertility, I do have mild endometriosis (but for some reason this still leaves me in the unexplained bracket), I'd pretty convinced that I don't ovulate every month - especially if OPK's are anything to go by as I have never ever achieved a line that is as dark as it should be! Also, EWCM seems to be all but extinct!! When I was younger and had no interest in conceiving I had it in abundance, then when I turned about 27 it just vanished! Sometimes I think that I ran out of my share 

So I'm secretly hoping that the lack of EWCM is the thing that's preventing pregnancy as OH's little swimmers can't get to their destination naturally, but of course I know that I can't afford to get my hopes up too high - don't want to leave myself devastated if IUI doesn't work.

So how do you all cope? I'm already turning into a jibbering wreck and I haven't even had my consultation yet!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Playdoh!

I had Menopur on my first IUI, and I'm going to be on Puregon for my second, which should start soon hopefully. I got taken off clomid too, as it affected my eyesight, which was pretty scary at the time.

With the Menopur, I had to mix it myself before injecting, which was a bit of a palavar, but not too bad. The main side effect was gas!! I was also very emotional, and cried at the drop of a hat. I injected in the evening, as this got most of the gas out of the way overnight. My DH thought it was hilarious, fortunately, and kept cracking jokes about me producing enough gas to power the house!!   There were others on here using Menopur at the same time as me, and their side effects were the same as mine, so if you have Menopur, best warn your partner in advance that they'll be in for a windy time!!

I haven't started the puregon yet, but I can report back on the side effects in  week or 2 if you like?

If your CM may be your issue, have you tried one of the 'baby friendly' lubricants? They are designed to help the sperm swim up to where they need to be. I tried using one of these for a couple of cycles, and found them fine. Not too messy and DH didn't have any issues with it or find it too gunky.

As for how to cope, well, to be honest there are some days where I just don't cope! I was utterly devastated when my first IUI didn't work, and was inconsolable for several days. I picked myself up, and started to get on with it again, and I'm very fortunate to have made a couple of really good friends on here, who were always there when I needed them. I think the trick is to always feel like you've done everything you can. Maybe look into taking some supplements that will help (I take bucketloads of supplements!!)? If there is anything in your lifestyle you think you should change, my advice would be to change it, otherwise you'll just beat yourself up if you were to get a BFN. Treatment is hard enough, without you blaming yourself for something you feel that perhaps you could have done differently. I hope this makes sense! I used to give myself such a hard time when I got BFN's after Clomid/Tamoxifen, so I learnt the hard way that I just need to do my best, and be kind to myself.

Best of luck with your treatment


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi mooers and thank you so much for your reply 

I did laugh at your gas story!! I'll warn the OH in advance that he may want to sleep on the sofa! And yes please, it would be great to hear how you get on with the puregon  The very best of luck on this cycle and lots of 

I was taken off the Clomid because of visual disturbances too. But because I already get visual disturbances due to migraines I wasn't sure what to do! I was used to white/silver swirly zig-zag patterns before the onset of a migraine but on Clomid they changed to really vivid red and blue disturbances on a scarily regular basis. As soon as I told my consultant he ordered me to stop the Clomid 

We have tried lubricants that claim to be baby friendly, but alas, nothing.

Well I've started my folic acid and today is the last day of my nasty smoking habit. I did quit before for 2 years, but then I gave up giving up when there was still no progress fertility wise. I definitely know what you mean, it's hard enough going through all this without wondering if there was something we did wrong if we get a BFN. Thank you for all the advice, I think I need to list all the supplements etc that may help as there is so much to take in I keep forgetting it!

I have everything crossed for you and really hope you get your BFP this time 

Please do let me know how you get on  xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

There is a really comprehensive supplement guide here that one of the FF members has written http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 I don't take all of them, but I take a lot of the ones she lists on here! I rattle if you shake me


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you, that's brilliant. I'll have a look and stock up on supplies. I've always been scared to take anything in-case I'm doing more harm than good - every supplement I pick up has the pregnancy warning on it so I never know if I'm coming or going!


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just wanted to say Good luck on your journey. I have my consultation next week so we r starting our journey too!


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you mustbemummy, good luck to you too - keeping everything crossed for you.
Are you having IUI too or a different treatment? xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes we are having IUI. Initial consultation on thursday 16th


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh brilliant.  I hope it goes really well.  I bet you're so excited!  xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

MustBeMummy said:


> Just wanted to say Good luck on your journey. I have my consultation next week so we r starting our journey too!


On the assisted conception brouchure for the chelsea and westminster hospital where we r going, it says to take folic acid and vitamin E


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't get a brochure with mine.  I'm already on the Folic acid on my GP's orders.
I had a look at the link that mooers kindly posted and I must admit that I've already placed an online order for most of the things listed!  Well, I'm determined to give my eggs (and hopefully future embies) the best possible chance!  
I was surprised that we've been told that OH has to have SA before the consultation though as he's already had one.  Still, perhaps they'll do a more detailed one this time


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Playdoh said:


> I didn't get a brochure with mine. I'm already on the Folic acid on my GP's orders.
> I had a look at the link that mooers kindly posted and I must admit that I've already placed an online order for most of the things listed! Well, I'm determined to give my eggs (and hopefully future embies) the best possible chance!
> I was surprised that we've been told that OH has to have SA before the consultation though as he's already had one. Still, perhaps they'll do a more detailed one this time


I havent been given a brochure but i was nosing at the website and saw it to download as a pdf document. Will wait to see what info they can give me when we go on thursday


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Doh!  I misread what you wrote! 
Good luck on Thursday - and please let me know how you get on. x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I will do....starting to get nervous really...


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just read your iui diary entries Playdoh. What a good idea and written so well.


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Playdoh

Just reporting back on the Puregon. I've been on it 4 days so far, and the side effects are minimal. Far less than on the Menopur. I just have the standard sore bb's and being over emotional, but no bad moods or gas. I'll let you know if anything else crops up symptomwise.

I'm hoping they'll give me progesterone pessaries this time, as I have a very short cycle. The second half on my cycle is just too short to sustain a pregnancy, and the pessaries would help this. Anyway, if I do get those, I'll report back on the side effects of those too. Just call me Guinea Pig Mooers   

Not long until your appointment now. I got started on the IUI within a week or 2 of the consultation, so hopefully it'll be the same for you


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Guinea Pig Mooers (Ha ha I love it!!) 

Thanks for the update  I'm glad that you aren't in danger of exploding your house due to excess gas this time round 

I was thinking that I may need the pessaries too as my cycle is quite short. I've read that they can be a bit icky, but hey who cares about icky if they work 

Definitely be lovely to hear how you get on and obviously have everything crossed that you get a BFP this time. Well, I don't have EVERYTHING crossed as I need to uncross my legs for BMS and walking, but the rest of the time they are happily crossed for you 

MustBeMummy, thank you and thanks for the PM, I have sent a couple back to you.

Sprinkles of babydust for everyone. xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still no explosions to report! Went for my scan today, and had 4 follies, so Puregon is the way forward! The nurse seems surprised by how well it worked, as it's not as strong as the Menopur. Maybe it's all the vitamins, as I wasn't taking those at the last cycle. She reckons 2 or 3 of the follies will make it to full size, hopefully not all 4 or they will abandon the cycle  

How's the giving up smoking going? Luckily I'm not a smoker but OMG do I miss caffeine in a big way, and wine. Especially wine...!


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi mooers 

Glad to hear that you are officially an explosion free zone!!

Good luck with your follies  If they abandon the cycle do your follies still have a chance to 'hatch' anyway? In other words, with lots of BMS would you still stand a chance of conceiving even without the IUI?

 Here's hoping that your strongest 2 or 3 follies blossom into perfect little eggs 

The smoking thing is pretty easy as I've given up before - it was the first time that turned me into a complete witch! Every other time has thankfully been relatively easy. I swapped to decaf tea a couple of years ago so I don't really miss caffeine anymore and I'm not a huge fan of coffee or coke so that is the easy part for me.

Still got everything crossed for you. Lots of luck to you and your follies


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Ignore my last question about BMS after an abandoned cycle, I just saw on another thread that no BMS is allowed


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I would let them hatch anyway, even though you're not supposed to. The odds of even 1 implanting let alone all 4 are so tiny, I think it'd be worth the risk. Plus at my hospital if your cycle gets abandoned, you don't get another one to replace it, so it would count as 1 of my 3 regardless. I'm so used to keeping warm and drinking water to help them along, it feels weird not to be looking after them!


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm so glad you said that mooers as that's exactly what I was thinking to myself last night. I think I'd definitely take the risk, if I didn't take the risk and then went on unable to conceive anyway I'd always be left wondering 'what if' 

How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not too bad thanks. Got pains in my ovaries, but I always get a little ache normally, so when I'm brewing 4 the ache is worse. Still, I'm glad to have it, as I know it means something is happening! 

Hope you're doing OK waiting around for the appointment. Waiting around drives me nuts! You wait at every single stage and it's so depressing. I want to just win the euromillions and buy everyone on here private treatment!


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not much good at waiting around either, I'm the worlds most impatient person and even though we don't have very long left to wait, it's starting to feel like an eternity! 

I expect waiting for your 'hatch' date feels like forever aswell? I know that I will be driving OH mad by the time we get to that stage!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Playdoh

Just thought I'd check in to make sure you're doing OK. Only 2 weeks to go for you, bet you can't wait! Is it an IUI consultation specifically, or might they refer you for IVF?

I can report that the pessaries are indeed icky   I'm 4 days in on my 2ww, and it's really dragging. Still, hopefully the pessaries will do the trick and fix my useless short luteal phase.


----------

